# Good news for western anglers



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi , got a good report from one of my fishing friends at work about a good run of elephant fish in the barwon river near the sheepwash. May be a good trip for them and all the other benefits of that piece of water


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the headsup Peter. I have four days off and the wind forecast is crap so the Barwon river may be an option.

Regards
Grant


----------

